# Internet/Router/Modem/Splitter: welches Kabel ist das?



## orca113 (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo ich habe mal eine Frage wegen eines Kabels:

Das Kabel welches aus dem Splitter kommt bzw. reingesteckt wird und von dort aus ins Modem bzw in den Router/Modem geht, was für eins ist das? Wie lang gibt es die zu kaufen?


----------



## Crymes (23. Februar 2012)

Das ist ein normales LAN Kabel.


----------



## chris1995 (23. Februar 2012)

Hi, bei 90% aller Router kannst du ein ganz normales CAT5e Kabel verwenden, CAT6 oder 7 ist für Heimanwender Geldverschwendung.

MfG Chris


----------



## orca113 (23. Februar 2012)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ihr wisst was ich meine:
Auf dem ersten Bild sehr ihr mein Modem in dem ein Lan Kabel was ich kenne eingesteckt ist und das andere dünnere meine ich.

Auf dem zweiten Bild sehr ihr Stecker der beiden Kabel. Auch hier wieder, das kleinere ist gesucht.


----------



## chris1995 (23. Februar 2012)

Meinst du RJ11?
Sowas in die Richtung: Telefon Modularanschlußkabel 2x RJ11 Stecker; 4-polig: Amazon.de: Elektronik

MfG Chris


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2012)

Was für einen Router hast Du denn? Das hängt nämlich auch vom Router ab. Klar: der Splitter hat eine bestimmte Buchse, aber das Kabel für den Router kann je nach Modell anders sein. zB bei meinem TP-Link isses ein schmaleres Kabel für für ein Telefon, bei meinem Speedport war es wiederum ein Kabel, das an beiden Enden den gleichen Stecker hatte.

zudem steht auch an sich immer in der ANleitung dabei, dass man nur das mitgelieferte Kabel nehmen soll. Ist Dein Kabel denn defekt, oder willst Du nur verlängern? IN letzterem würde ich lieber das Kabel von der Wand zum Splitter verlängern.


----------



## orca113 (23. Februar 2012)

@ Chris, könnte sein... Glaube da sind 3 Adern drin und keine 4... Kann ich aber jetzt net mehr sehen.

@ Herb, kann nur besagtes Kabel verlängern. Splitter ist fest verlötet in der Dose (gebastelt, ne Art Bypass, ging nicht anders im Haus meiner Eltern.

Habe eine Fritzbox 3270


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2012)

Also, schau doch nochmal nach, ob in den DSL-Anschluss der Fritzbox nicht doch ein normales LAN-Kabel, also RJ45 reinpassen würde. Am Splitter isses nämlich ein normaler RJ45-Anschluss. Und bei AVM selbst steht auch, dass bis zu 20m als DSL-Splitter-Router-Kabel zulässig sind und man RJ45 Cat5 UTP (kein crossover! ) nehmen soll. hier Frage 1 und die Antwort, zweites Ausrufezeichen: Zulässige Kabellängen | FRITZ!Box 3270 | AVM-FAQ 

Es kann sein, dass die Stecker beim Org-Kabel nur optisch unterschiedlich wirken, weil der eine Stecker massiver ist.


----------



## orca113 (29. Februar 2012)

Also ich habe es mal probiert, Lan Kabel geht nicht. Das muss das Kabel sein was weiter oben von Chris verlinkt worden ist.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Februar 2012)

Das RJ11 ist eine Steckerform, die typisch für ein stinknormales Telefon ist. Schau mal bei einem Telefon, das eine Ende ist ja meist dieser große Stecker mit so nem Hammerartigen Stecker, und das andere ist RJ11/12, was dann direkt ans Telefon kommt, c.a 8-9mm breit. Ist das, was Du brauchst echt so schmal? Oder meintest Du vlt doch eine andere Verbindung als "Splitter DSL-out zu Router DSL-in" ?


----------



## orca113 (14. April 2012)

Habe einfach mal das normale Lankabel was bis jetzt die Datenleitung war eingesetzt und es funzt einwandfrei. War halt ein Schuss ins Blaue

Frage mich warum das erste Kabel was ich getestet habe nicht ging war auch ein Lan RJ45


----------

